

Wattvision (YC W09) Power Monitor: Best Price through Energy Circle - fortes
http://www.energycircle.com/blog/2010/11/17/wattvision-power-monitor-best-price-through-energy-circle 

======
cmer
I'd love to buy this thing, but at that price, I can't justify the expense.
$49 seems like the sweet spot for me.

~~~
mmt
I'd even pay $100-$150, like for the Blue Line non-networked product.

$50 would be a no-brainer.

Over $200, however, means I'll wait.

~~~
tomharrisonjr
There's one alternative now at $179, I think (Envi). It's a terribly limited
product, and requires a connection inside the breaker panel. Their newly
release connection (to Google PowerMeter) seems "gangly" and is still in early
release.

BlueLine has the non-connected version (meter connection and display) for $99.
But this is only part of the equation, and they have been beating that horse
for many years. The new WiFi connected device is OK, but brings the price up
to parity with Wattvision, with far more components, and complexity.

------
gruseom
As a card-carrying member of the fan club I find this quite a treat. Go
Wattvision! A monitor on every meter!

------
joeag
I love this gadget - we are trying to invest in energy efficiency (as a
business - we pay upfront for efficiency improvements and collect a percentage
of savings) and this could be a great way to reduce the cost of ongoing
monitoring.

